# "Pittsburg Dad" visits a local church



## "William The Baptist" (Jun 20, 2012)

*Pittsburgh*

A friend posted this on FB and it is too funny NOT to share 

[video=youtube_share;O2RBlcBkLxk]http://youtu.be/O2RBlcBkLxk[/video]


----------



## Rufus (Jun 20, 2012)

The thing is, I agree with him on most of everything he said.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 20, 2012)

Been watching these videos for a while. They are some good stuff.


----------



## he beholds (Jun 20, 2012)

I've been to that church and there was a mascot there! It was someone wearing a dog suit (I think, it was like 10 years ago, might've been a bear) and was sitting with the children. I was pretty unchurched and even I knew it was bizarre! And yes, that guy looks and sounds like everyone I know.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 20, 2012)

Jessi,

I recommend taking a couple of hours watching all the Pittsburgh Dad videos, they are great.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jun 20, 2012)

"Is that pastor wearing jeans? I don't know if he's preaching or going down to Olive Garden." 

Is this the same guy that accused Bill Belichick of being a cheater? Or do all Pittsburgh folks look/act like that?


----------



## Marrow Man (Jun 20, 2012)

This guy:

[video=youtube;HGYgopB07UQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGYgopB07UQ[/video]


----------



## he beholds (Jun 20, 2012)

Marrow Man said:


> "Is that pastor wearing jeans? I don't know if he's preaching or going down to Olive Garden."
> 
> Is this the same guy that accused Bill Belichick of being a cheater? Or do all Pittsburgh folks look/act like that?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGYgopB07UQ


----------



## Frosty (Jun 20, 2012)

The idea is that this guy is the typical Pittsburgh dad. His mannerisms, accent, and many Pittsburgh-related cultural references are his trademarks. It's a great series.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jun 20, 2012)

The one with the Avengers is classic. "... some woman, and Robin Hood. ... Apparently all you need is a compound bow to be an Avenger."


----------



## Zach (Jun 20, 2012)

Love Pittsburgh Dad. And as has been pointed out, it pretty much is 100% accurate. My personal favorite is "Watching the Steelers" as it is exactly like my Old Man.


----------

